# Google/Youtube nicht erreichbar



## moehrewinger (26. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe im Moment das Problem das ich Google und seine Seiten wie Youtube z.b. nicht erreichen kann. Ich hab jetzt so ziemlich alles ausprobiert was mir einfällt und bin mit meinem Latein am Ene.

-Mehrere Browser ausprobiert (IE, Firefox, Safari), alle finden Youtube etc. nicht
-Verlauf, cookies, etc gelöscht, später noch ccleaner benutzt, kein Erfolg.
-Router mehrfach neu gestartet, Rechner ebenso.
-Antivirus/Firewall (Zonealarm) ausgeschaltet, ohne Erfolg. Neuinstallation des Programms brachte ebenfalls nix.
-Per CMD versucht die Seiten anzupingen, gab aber keine Rückmeldung.
-Meinen Provider kontaktiert (1&1). Von deren Seite ist alles in Ordnung.

Ich habe auch eine Systemwiederherstellung probiert, welche aber angeblich von einem Sicherheitsprogramm verhindert wird? Zonealarm hatte ich vorher deaktiviert.

Vielleicht hab ich irgendwas übersehen und es hat noch jemand einen Tip für mich.


edit:
zwei Sachen noch, die ich vergessen habe:
-Über Proxyserver kann ich die Seiten erreichen (is halt nervig lahmarschig), und die Systemwiederherstellung hat inzwischen geklappt, brachte aber auch kein Ergebnis.


----------



## Lorachil (26. November 2013)

Hi, 
könnte sein, das die host Datei verbogen ist ([font="monospace, Courier"]%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts) oder evl. am Router der DNS nicht stimmt, oder Windows DNS Cache mal leeren. (cmd -> [/font][font=Georgia,] [/font]_ipconfig /flushdns)_
[font="monospace, Courier"] [/font]
[font="monospace, Courier"]LG[/font]


----------



## moehrewinger (26. November 2013)

So hab jetzt den windows DNS Cache geleert und den Router komplett plattgemacht und alle Angaben und Einstellungen nochmal manuell eingegen (Unterlagen aus dem Jahr 2007 zusammenzusuchen is kein Spaß). Jetzt funktionierts wieder fürs erste.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2013)

haste vieleicht mit einem programm versucht dein system zu schützen ? tune up und co bieten sowas an und machen dabei mehr kaputt als ganz ^^


----------



## Lorachil (26. November 2013)

Freut mich, wenn es klappt.
LG


----------



## moehrewinger (30. November 2013)

Tja zu früh gefreut. Das Problem taucht immer wieder auf, einmal täglich mindestens und ließ sich bisher immer mit den oben genannten Schritten wieder beheben. Inzwischen hilft auch das nicht mehr. 
Nur über Proxy Server gehts noch.

Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob Extremlösungen wie den Rechner komplett plattmachen und neu aufsetzten oder gar nen neuer Router (Samsung 3210 bisher, also ziemlich uralt) mir überhaupt weiterhelfen?

Achja. Irgendwelche Zusatzprogramme wie Tuneup etc. habe ich nicht und die Hosts Datei scheint wohl auch in Ordnung zu sein. (keine Einträge drin die nicht reingehören)


----------



## Tikume (30. November 2013)

Rechner plattmachen ist in meinen Augen keine Extremlösung. Allerdings gibt es ja normal noch weitere Geräte im Netzwerk wie z.B. Smartphone mit denen man mal die Gegenprobe machen kann.
Scheitern die beim Aufruf genauso, macht es natürlich wenig Sinn neu zu installieren.


----------



## moehrewinger (30. November 2013)

Danke, soweit hab ich gar net gedacht. Mit nem Handy gehts über WLAN auch net.


----------



## Vaishyana (30. November 2013)

Dann liegt es wohl eher am Router oder an deinem Internetanschluss selbst.


----------



## moehrewinger (30. November 2013)

Joa muss moin nochmal mal mit dem Anbieter telefonieren. Laut erstem Telefonat ist ja kein Problem bekannt bzw. zu erkennen. Vielleicht krieg ich ja mal als treue Kundenseele nen neuen Router und/oder erwisch jemanden an der Hotline der bissl was weiß und mir net gleich nen neuen Tarif aufquatschen will.


----------



## alexdersurfer (1. Dezember 2013)

servus,
habe das selbe Problem...und auch schon mit der Hotline telefoniert.
inszwischen wissen sie, daß es mit dem samsung-router ein problem gibt und angeblich auch mit anderen alten Routern. Die sind einfach zu alt für die heutigen Anforderungen.
Mit der IP 173.194.35.159 kann man zumindest google wieder aufrufen.
Ansonsten neuen Router besorgen oder hoffen, daß die bei 1&1 das hinbekommen...was jetzt schon mehr als 5 tage dauert...


----------

